# General Discussion > Opinions >  The Opinion Game

## Brooker

Ok, here's the "Opinion Game." Everyone has to pose a question for which of two things do you prefer and answer the question from the previous post(s). This might be kind of dumb, but I'll start...

Which do you prefer...
*Coke or Pepsi??*

----------


## Frank D. White

Do you like BLACK hair or other??

Uncle Frank

 :Blush:

----------


## kirei_na_me

Coke, of course! Out of the glass bottle!

I think Pepsi is too sweet. It's sweeter compared to Coke. At least, I think it is.

----------


## Brooker

@Kirei....
No question?


I like...
black hair 
&
Coke (I'll answer my own question to get things rolling)

Which do you prefer...
*hot or cold*

----------


## michi

Coke! 

Pepsi's too sweet.

----------


## kirei_na_me

Oh! Whoops! Sorry Brooker.

Hmmmm....

As for the hot or cold, I would say cold.

Vanilla or chocolate?

----------


## michi

o! i broke it as well.

Vanilla mostly.

Summer or winter?

----------


## Lina Inverse

Here we go...

@Brooker
Coke, definitely (even though I only drink it rather seldom)
How hot/cold is hot/cold? Rather a little warmer, but not too hot!

@Frank
I prefer brighter hair colors (esp. blond/redblond), but black hairs aren't bad either (still better than brown).

@kirei
Vanilla. Don't like brown chocolate (only white).

@michi
Summer - girls wear more revealing outfits!  :Laughing: 


Blue, green or brown eyes? (I like blue the most)

----------


## King of Tokyo

Do I answer all the questions?
Coke
All colors I suppose
Vanilla
Brown eyes.. like me.. 

*Do you prefer day or night?*

----------


## Brooker

King of Tokyo wrote...



> Do I answer all the questions?


I guess we'll leave that up to each person.

day (but I'm a night person)
blue eyes
summer
chocolate

Do you prefer.... *Mac or IBM?*

Hey, this is working pretty well.  :Bravo:

----------


## King of Tokyo

I guess I'll just answer the ones I haven't answered..

IBM

*Watching a movie or reading a book?*

----------


## jovial_jon

Coke/pepsi - I'm really not fussed.
Dark hair
Cold
Chocolate
Winter
Brown eyes
Day
IBM
It depends what the book/movie is - lame answer, I know, but it's true.  :Sorry:  

Oh, I'm low on imagination right now - the next person can pick 2 questions.  :Laughing:

----------


## Fallen Hikari

Movie! although books are good  :Haihai:  

really? i get 2 questions?  :Laughing:  

snow or rain 

glass half empty or glass half full

 :Wavey:

----------


## King of Tokyo

Rain
Well, it depends, if you poured it till half then its half full, but if you poured it full then drank half then its half empty.. Heh.

*Left Wing or Right Wing?*

----------


## blessed

coke
hot
black hair
pro'ly blue
vanilla
winter
day
IBM
reading a book
snow
the glass is both, depending on the time of day  :Laughing: 
neither, I'm an anarchist  :Laughing: 


*Japan or Rest of World?*

----------


## kirei_na_me

To pick up where I left off(with michi's season question):

Summer
brown(blue eyes with dark hair is the best, though)
day
IBM
movie(tough choice)
half full
rain
far left

And finally...Europe!  :Poh: 

*Boxers or briefs?*

----------


## mad pierrot

But I prefer the hybrid over both.




_Better to have LOVED and LOST or NEVER LOVED at all?_

----------


## Miss_apollo7

> But I prefer the hybrid over both.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Better to have LOVED and LOST or NEVER LOVED at all?_


Better to have loved and lost...then at least one has tried falling in love... :Smiling: 

Concerning public transportation:
*More fun to take the bus OR take the train??*

----------


## Lina Inverse

New questions only...

Daytime - well, I've heard there's a daytime where it's bright outside and people are on the streets 'n' stuff... what's it called?

Ibm-PC - as long as Macs are so prohibitively priced, with only few software avaiable for it...

Depends - if the movie is realized really good... however, not too much are.

"The glass has exactly 50% content." - "Thank you, Mr. Data."
... j/k. It's half-full.

Rain, because it's too cold when it snows. Now if we could have warm snow, I would be all for it!

Distinct left.

Undecided, as long as I haven't been to Jpan for some time.

Briefs - boxers are too prude.

Bus - trains aren't much fun over here.


Question - when will we be able to have anime hair colors by genetic modification?

----------


## Brooker

+definitely trains - riding trains is like a hobby for me. Buses around here suck.
+loved and lost - the relationships I've had have taught me a lot and made me the person I am today.
+briefs - I feel "unsupported" in boxers.
+I like everywhere
+left
+rain
+half full
+watching a movie - I wish it weren't so, but it is.

If you had a kid, would you prefer a....
*boy or girl*?

----------


## meme9898

coke IBM
all hair movie 
hot rain 
vannila right wing
summer rest of world(United States) 
blue eyes boxers
night train
Either( boy or girl)

Apples or oranges?

Oop's i missed that up

----------


## Miss_apollo7

I prefer oranges...

*What can you live without: internet OR cell phone?*

----------


## Brooker

Definitely cell phones. I hate them! I had one and got rid of it. I always felt like I was being ripped off by the company, I got bad reception, I don't like being bothered by calls, I didn't like carrying it. Gotta have my internet though.

apples.

*football or futbol*

----------


## RockLee

Black hair
Coke
chocolate 
summer
brown
night
IBM
movie
lazy...for these questions :-P
phone..NO INTERNET KILLS ME, I didn't have inet for 2 days a few weeks ago...it almost was fatal !!!  :Sou ka:  
I hate ballgames.. :Sick: 



*studying or working?*

----------


## King of Tokyo

Japan
Boxers
Never
Train
No idea
Boy
Apple
Cell Phone
Football
Working

*Go out or Stay in?*

----------


## Tsuyoiko

Definitely monster flying spaghetti. I know it exists, I have seen it - huge plate of pasta thrown across room during dinnertime row, leaving permanent stain on wallpaper.

*Lobster Telephone or Giant Hamburger?*

----------


## sadakoyamamura

Bus but if I read it in reverse its suB. 
Hot soba
Raspberry especially if its in a donut.
Passenger I might ram the vehicle into something if I failed to wear glasses.
Noodles
Thunderstorms I like the sound of thunder and the crack of lightning.
I play in my work.
Sticky rice regular in a Japanese restaurant.
Intense, concentrated work (or play)
Long hair, because I like to braid my hair or tie it into an elegant bun.
_?? didnt get the next question so ill skip_
There is (was) not (a life on Titan)
Salary
IE
Sea Squirt
Shrimp
Goodwill
Turtles, I have this intense dread (sorry) for creepy crawlers.
Stairway to Heaven
Lemons
Closer to a lime(?)
Goldfish, their tails make them look majestic.
Nachos
_?? no oppurtunities to do both so again i'll skip the question._
On the category attire: I choose the Samurai.
A good chat over a physical activity but if I can have both why not?
Uh oh watch out for the Flying Spaghetti Monster
Giant Hamburger hahahah I was reminded of something... 



 :Relieved:  Whew that was looonggg.
On Technology:

*Still wired or have gone wireless?*

----------


## den4

wired...

so is this game really serious or unserious?  :Doubt: 
useless or unuseless?  :Doubt:

----------


## smurf

Umm unuseless. I think.  :Embarrassment:  

*Knowing or not knowing?*

----------


## Kara_Nari

I hate knowing, and would prefer not knowing, but I have a good sense for bad news, or when something has happened that shouldnt have. I hate that!
Not Knowing.

IF you were to believe, would it be: Ghosts or Aliens?

----------


## smurf

Ghosts 

*Hippie or preppy?*

----------


## Kara_Nari

Hmm, definately not preppy. I guess I would be more of a hippy hahaha.
I prefer to dress down than up. However... I have owned a few nicely ridiculously expensive pieces in my time.

Potato or Sweet Potato?

----------


## Limonette

mmm...me love potatoes  :Love:  

although sweet potatos are good and lots of vitamin a

mountain or ocean?

----------


## smurf

> Hmm, definately not preppy. I guess I would be more of a hippy hahaha.
> I prefer to dress down than up. However... I have owned a few nicely ridiculously expensive pieces in my time.
> 
> Potato or Sweet Potato?


Good choice  :Cool:  I don't like preps much either.

Ocean

*Gun  or flame thrower*

----------


## Kara_Nari

Ooh I love the Mountains and the Ocean, which is why I am where I am now. I think this one might have been on here already... but if I had to choose it would be the ocean.

I dont like Guns, but I think they would be more effective.

Smurfs or Fraggle Rock?

----------


## Brooker

Fraggle Rock
gun
In Seattle I don't have to choose between mountain and ocean. We have both! I can't decide.
potato
hippy
aliens, they're out there somewhere
knowing, duh, who wants to not know?
useful
wired
lobster
????
I like both, by good chat
samurai
body boarding
tacos
goldfish
????
limes
smells like teen spirit
turtles
Goodwill
shrimp

Here's a hard one...
*marry the wrong person OR die alone??*

----------


## No-name

Hard choice: give me the wrong person, but the right resources.

Marching Band or Choir?

----------


## isayhello

Marching Baaaaand! 

Romantic or Realistic?

----------


## Harvey

Realistic!

The Curious Incident fo the Dog in the Night-Time or Alice in Wonderland?

----------


## jarvis

what?

which was the best college football team ever?
1971 Nebraska? or 1995 Nebraska?

----------


## Tsuyoiko

> The Curious Incident fo the Dog in the Night-Time or Alice in Wonderland?


Alice in Wonderland. The Curious Incident of the Dog in the Nighttime was OK, but it got a bit much after a while. I know the point he was trying to make, but I think he overdid it. Anyway, I think it is really hard to compare a classic that has influenced so much that came after, to something contemporary, whose influence hasn't been felt yet.

On a similar theme:

*His Dark Materials or Harry Potter*

----------


## Brooker

+Harry Potter, cause I don't know the other one.
+1995, cause it's the year I graduated from high school. What do I know about Nebraska football teams?  :Clueless:  
+Alice in Wonderland, cause I don't know the other one.
+realistic, I'm way too practical to be romantic, which can be a problem sometimes.
+choir

Now think hard about this one. If you had wings only, you could fly, but you really couldn't do much else except hold things or pick things up in your mouth. So, the question...

*Wings OR arms??*
If you had ONLY wings or ONLY arms (of course you'd still have legs).

----------


## Dutch Baka

Wings, i want to fly!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! FLY LIKE A BIRDDDDDDDDDDD I ONLY WANNE FLY AWAY.. I DONT KNOW WHERE MY HOME IS.. I DONT KNOW WHERE MY SOUL ISSSSSSS>>> FLY LIKE A BIRD!!!

so yeah WINGS it will be !!!

*head or tales?*

----------


## rose_of_eternity

tales... the heads are boring-looking  :Laughing: 

black or white?

----------


## Tsuyoiko

> +Harry Potter, cause I don't know the other one.


Hey Brooker  :Wavey:  His Dark Materials is a trilogy by Philip Pullman that came out the same time as some of the Harry Potter books. They are great books - it's a fantasy story, a tragic romance and a twist on Paradise Lost at the same time. Highly recommended.



> tales... the heads are boring-looking 
> 
> black or white?


Black as my soul mwahaha!

*Cranberry or blueberry?*

----------


## Mamoru-kun

Cranberry...because I like the group  :Wink: 

*Sky or undersea?*

----------


## Duo

under sea cuz we can swim but can't fly

citrus or sweet fruit ?

----------


## isayhello

Under sea

Sweet Fruit

Forest or Desert?

----------


## Dutch Baka

forest.. there is water!!!

me or I

----------


## rose_of_eternity

Desert... its beautiful
I.... don't know why, just I...

love+pain or no love+no pain?

----------


## Dutch Baka

love+pain

what is life without any pain.. wouldn't that be just Boring.. and boringness is even more pain. then pain itself i think lol

marilyn monroe or audrey hepburn

----------


## Sukotto

audrey hepburn


only because my mom's name is Audrey.
I've no idea of her (Hepburn's) acting skills or what she looks like.



*sesame seed butter or tahini?*

quick, quick, no looking it up.

----------


## misa.j

That's a good one. I didn't look it up.
Tahini, thogh I've never had it before, it sounds cool.

*Hummus or guakamole?*

----------


## Brooker

+Oooh, that's a tough one Misa, I like both. But now I think I'm in a guak mood, so I'll say guakamole.
+tahini
+Marilyn
+love+pain
+I
+forest. who likes the desert?
+sweet fruit, citrus tastes good, but gives me heartburn.
+undersea, there's a lot of cool stuff to see down there.
+blueberry, cranberrys are sour and gross.
+tales
+I'll answer my own question. As much as I'd love to fly, I think I'll have to go with arms, because without them you really wouldn't be able to do much of anything.

*chop sticks OR fork??*

----------


## misa.j

Depends on food, but I think I use chopsticks more often. It is often easier for me to handle the food w/ chopsticks when I cook and eat.

*Sitting in a chair or on the floor?*

----------


## smurf

A chair

*Mario or Luigi?*

----------


## Disembodied Spirit

Mario

a 2000 dollar bill, or your pants filled with spagetti. while bein' in the middle of a shopping area.

----------


## Kara_Nari

Hmm, which currency is the $2000 bill? Also, would I get anything for having my pants filled with spaghetti? Hard to say.... If the $2000 is $US then I'll take it!

Mashed Potatoes, or Scalloped Potatoes?

----------


## Takakoo

Mashed potatoes. 

BTW why does everyone think that the singular of potatoes is _potatoe_?! It's not! It's *POTATO!*

--------------------

Songs or poems?

----------


## Disembodied Spirit

Who cares . It's a multilangual forum. And if you look at the american people, they can't even master english. So how on earth will we non-americans master it?

----------


## lexico

> Who cares . It's a multilangual forum. And if you look at the american people, they can't even master english. So how on earth will we non-americans master it?


It's the British that mastered English, guess why some people hold a Master's in English (I mean the document). When you pick up a book in English Literature, you don't find any American literature in it.  :Poh:  Furthermore, more than half of the US is owned by the British. By the time they join forces to invade a country, you really can't tell who's running whom, hehe.

English muffin or American ?

----------


## Kara_Nari

Well, I dont think that mashed Potatoes is supposed to be singular... usually you cook more than one potato, likewise with Scalloped Potatoes. Im sorry if it appeared like im a complete dumbass in that post, but I do actually know how the singular and plural of Potato and Tomato goes.  :Okashii:  

American muffin... do you mean they look like cupcakes? You cook them in a tin?
Or do you mean they are like scones?? Oh so confused!  :Doubt:  

I like muffins. Cooked in the oven, in a tin, and I like them in Bran and blueberry flavour, or Savoury. Preferrably gluten free, dairy free, from a cafe on Lorne Street, Auckland, NZ. Or home made by my mummy.

Marmalade or Jam?

----------


## lexico

> Well, I dont think that mashed Potatoes is supposed to be singular... usually you cook more than one potato, likewise with Scalloped Potatoes. Im sorry if it appeared like im a complete dumbass in that post, but I do actually know how the singular and plural of Potato and Tomato goes.


Yeah, that was some confusing post, esp. when nobody said "potatoe" anywhere. I think takakoo was making a general comment because he feels strongly for the potatoe and the English tongue.


> American muffin... do you mean they look like cupcakes? You cook them in a tin?
> Or do you mean they are like scones?? Oh so confused!


Yes, like cupcakes. "American" muffins, National Institue of Health; English muffins. I guess you could bake them in a tin, too, although haven't seen many of those. They are much, much softer than the scone; never scratches your palate like a tough scone when taken in a hurry.


> I like muffins. Cooked in the oven, in a tin, and I like them in Bran and blueberry flavour, or Savoury. Preferrably gluten free, dairy free, from a cafe on Lorne Street, Auckland, NZ. Or home made by my mummy.


Sounds great !  :Poh: 




> Marmalade or Jam?


Jam, as long as it ain't too sweet, stiff, or overdone.

*Blueberry, raspberry, mulberry, or salmonberry ?*

edit: Wiki: Salmonberry, Google: Salmonberry

----------


## Kara_Nari

OOoh what does Salmonberry taste like???
Cant remember the taste of mulberry, so it cant have been that fantastic....
If we are talking about flavours of jams, I like raspberry jam, but if you are talking about inside 'american' muffins, I like blueberry. (psst, wheres strawberries??? they're my absolute favourite!)
I want an oven so that I can make American and English muffins, blueberry american muffins, and english muffins with raspberry jam.... boo hooooooooo.

Ok ok, Sailing or flying?

----------


## Void

mulberry is cool (if i am not mixing it up with smth else) They come in two colors (white and black). Salmonberry resembles raspberry, with bigger seeds. Blueberry jam we make is great with pancakes

Sailing, like the water, wind and infinite horison

then: jump with parachute or diving (water)?

----------


## Kara_Nari

Ooh thats a tough one, I love the water, but maybe I would be too scared to dive down so deep, I havent done that for years.
Havent yet jumped with a parachute, because the day I went it was too cloudy! 
I love extreme sports, so I will go with jumping! (with or without a parachute)


Vodka, Gin, Tequila, Whiskey or Bourbon?

----------


## Tsuyoiko

> Vodka, Gin, Tequila, Whiskey or Bourbon?


Never tried tequila, gin gives me belly-ache, but I love vodka (with cranberry juice) and whisky and bourbon is best neat. But I like Scarlett O'Hara too - bourbon, cranberry juice and ginger ale with a slice of lime. Yum. Pick one? Whisky.

*bottled water, plain tap water or filtered tap water?*

----------


## Disembodied Spirit

filtered tap water, I aint gonna buy frikkin bottles, and plain tap water? I guess filtered is just better
Alcohol or weed, or, weed and alcohol?

----------


## Sukotto

I was about to say, since no one has responded yet....,
but I'm stuck myself.

I didn't get drunk until I was 25 yrs old but had smoked
occasionally since about 18 and not until I had graduated high school,
believe it or not.
At the time I viewed alcohol as something the "in crowd" did and
it made people violent. I'm from Wisconsin, the number 1 drinking
state in the US, what can I say....and I was toting the non-conformist line.
Reading would lead me to believe that weed is LESS harmful than alcohol
or cigarettes. Something I still believe to this day as there is no weed connected deaths in all of medical history. It is the run ins with the law
that can cause the most harm. 

weed history - http://www.jackherer.com/chapters.html
or
http://stopthedrugwar.org/index.shtml

So I would have said alcohol or weed.
I must say I've never taken both at once.
Today I don't smoke and hardly ever drink.

So I will have to go with ---

sheesh took me long enough...

"Alcohol or weed"




Shikoku or Hokkaido ?

----------


## alBiNo_effEct

I would go with Hokkaido. Love the hot springs.
Anyways, I hope this thread isn't outdated, because I have one.

Sex or money?

----------


## CC1

Well when they are both readily available why choose? ....but if I could only have one? Money...I can feed my family with that!

Blonde, Brunette, or Red Head?

----------


## Tsuyoiko

Brunette, or however it is spelled for a man (brunet?)

Tumble dried or hung outside?

----------


## Kinsao

In a perfect world, hung outside! Because in my perfect world, the weather is always - just right!  :Hihi:  (and of course I would have servants to collect it in again...)

Thinking of laundry... steam or electric?

----------


## yakutatazu

electric.

when it comes to work, now or later?
(that's like, as in, work around the house. not job-work. I'm quite dediated to that.)

----------


## sadakoyamamura

whiskey
There are places in my city where we can still drink plain tap water however if it's not available I'd go for bottle distilled water.
money Hahaha
brunette
hung outside - i like looking at dried laundry flying with the wind
electric 
work later - like you im dedicated to career but to house work? uhhh... what was that again...  :Poh: 

back to laundry:
When travelling, do you do it yourself or do you go to a laundry service?  :Smiling:

----------


## misa.j

Do it yourself. 

Are you Ren or Stimpy? 
(from the cartoon "Ren & Stimpy") I'm definitely Stmpy.

----------


## Reiku

Ren, I suppose--I'm evil enough, although I'm not really short.

Do you prefer sex or violence in your entertainment?
(movies, video games, saturday afternoons--whatever)

----------


## Brooker

Sex! That was an easy choice. :Hihi:  

*Christmas or New Years?*

----------


## No-name

Christmas!

Certainty or Significance?

----------


## -Rudel-

Neither

Is it half full or half empty. Think about whether after you have poured the drink and after you drank some. Half Full or Half Empty?

----------


## Reiku

It's both. Half full and half empty are merely two different perspectives on the same state of being--if you _were_ the glass, you would realize the truth.

On that zen-like note:

Balance or extremes?

Would you prefer to chose one side in everything and fight passionately for your chosen ideals, or to remain in the center, at peace, but without the passion such fervor provides?

----------


## No-name

Extremes. (With brief respites in the balance.)

Strength or speed.

----------


## Reiku

Speed, no conest.

Strength only improves damage and endurance, speed improves _everything_--if you know how to use it right.

Invincibility or Immortality?

Would you rather never be able to lose, but eventually die of old age, or never be able to die, but still be able to be beaten?

----------


## sadakoyamamura

Dunno either Ren or Stimpy so I'll pass.
Violence - I had fun watching Ichi da Killa.
New Year - I go crazy every time the clock strikes 12 and the date says Jan 01.
Significance
Half Empty
Extremes - I believe that neutrality helps the tormentor never the tormented but of course there must always be a balance somewhere.
Speed - Which somehow goes somewhere as I age...
Invincibility - Kinda reminds me of a song: "Who wants to live forever?" 


-----------------------
Which is which?

Someone who tells you "I'm your friend" or someone who tells you "Your my friend"?

----------


## Reiku

Someone who tell's me I'm their freind--no one should be telling you who your freinds are, only whether they consider you to be theirs.

Also, I should point out that you are mistaken about neutrality--the tormentor has picked an extreme side too. The neutral person is not helping either of them, he is, by definition, neutral--neither an aid nor a hinderance.

Do you prefer to be misunderstood or understood but disagreed with?

----------


## No-name

Understood and disagreed with.

Serenity or passion?

----------


## Reiku

Passion--though serenity can be okay in small doses spread far, faaaaar apart.

Happiness and Weakness or Strength and Hardship?

----------


## Tsuyoiko

Happiness and weakness, although I think sometimes you need hardship to reach the place where you are happy (Nietzsche's mountain-climbing analogy)

Wars or Trek?

----------


## Reiku

Wars -- Lighsabers own.

Would you rather use a lighsaber or force powers, assuming you had both?

----------


## Sensuikan San

Force powers. I've never had fencing lessons! (But would giving Darth Vader a hernia by this means be effective?)

*Do you prefer Winter or Summer?*

W

----------


## Tsuyoiko

Impossible to choose! I love winter because of snow and Christmas, but by mid-February I am getting sick and tired of the cold weather and dark nights/mornings. I love summer because of the eating outside and the long, warm evenings, but by mid-August I am sick of the heat and the wasps!

*Sweet or Savoury?*

----------


## Miss_apollo7

SWEET!

*beer or wine for a meal?*

----------


## Da Monstar

Beer


*European or J-rock?*

----------


## MeAndroo

European. There's way too many good bands out of the UK alone. 

*Regular or Electric Toothbrush?*

----------


## No-name

Electric...

Meandering stream or raging river?

----------


## sadakoyamamura

Understood but disagreed with - it's boring for me to be talking with someone who agrees with what I say all the time.
Passion - because I am like that at many things.
Strength and hardship
Star Wars - I got all of 'em
Lightsaber with a lil bit of force powers (u know just to pick the sword when it's out of reach).
Never experienced winter so I'll pass.
Sweet
Wine
Euro
Regular
Meandering stream 

-------------
Sunny Days or Rainy Days?  :Smiling:

----------


## Reiku

Rainy.

There's something wonderful about a really good storm.

Would you rather be too dry or too wet?

----------


## Anchyyy

Too wet. I love to be wet when it's raining or snowing.

Sunlight or moonlight?

----------


## No-name

Full moonlight on my pond in winter is absolutely beautiful beyond description.

Would you rather be a bird or a fish?

----------


## Tsuyoiko

A fish. I find them so relaxing.

*In your bath: glitter or flower petals or bubbles or just plain water?*

(No prizes for guessing mine)

----------


## Anchyyy

Bubbles are cool  :Cool: 

Eastern food or western food?

----------


## -rika- shinya`

Eastern food  :Blush:  although i like western but i still prefer eastern

Sahara or North Pole? hm..not necessary those places but just to imply the hotness/coldness..which do u prefer to be in? a place which is really hot or really cold?

----------


## Dutch Baka

North pole, you can wear a really warm jacket, and drink vodka.. with the heat well you can&#180;t (basically ) take your skin off... 

Xtc or Ghb...

----------


## Minty

Neither. :Poh:  

Melbourne or Sydney?

----------


## Mitsuo

Sydney

In Children, would you want a...

Boy or girl?

----------


## monrepo

Either.

Fishing or Hunting?

----------


## No-name

- I'm going to need to visit Australia now... 
- I only have boys, and it worked out okay...
- Definitely Fishing! Ocean going out of SD for Albacore and Yellow Tail for sashimi! 

Shoes or shoeless?

----------


## Tsuyoiko

Depends on the floor and if it's cold! I like to walk through grass or sand with no shoes on.

Separate shampoo and conditioner or combined?

----------


## No-name

Combined-

Sleep in or watch the sun rise?

----------


## Mars Man

In the summer when camping, if the moment is right. . . watch the sun rise. Otherwise, sleep in. . . .

Wait till the video comes out? or go walk over the sticky, popcorn strown floor of the local theater?

----------


## Anchyyy

Local theater  :Laughing: 

Long hair or short hair?

----------


## No-name

Long hair. (Although mine is short these days...)

World Cup or World Series?

----------


## Minty

World Cup, I think, not really into watching sports though... :Laughing:  

Movies or Internet?

----------


## Anchyyy

That's a hard one... But i'll take internet! I can watch movies online  :Smiling: 

Windows Messenger or Msn Messenger?

----------


## Minty

Neither I no longer use messanger since I got married. :Poh:  

I should have use the word "cinema" instead of the word "movies" that's what I meant when I wrote that...

Ok, Raclette or Cheese fondue?

----------

